# Fussabdruck II



## Martin a. B. (11. Aug. 2008)

hallo!

ich habe auch zwei Fussabdrücke am "Teich" entdeckt, die mir kein Rätsel aufgeben - vielleicht wisst ihr mehr...


gruß


Martin


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

hallo

ich würde sagen....hottehü

gruss lothar


----------



## Martin a. B. (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

hallo

ich würde sagen....FALSCH
gruss Martin


-isabaauchgemein


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Servus Martin

Schon laaaaaange nix von Dir gehört  

Na mir scheint, die Rätsel haben es dir angetan  

Gut so  

Sind das versteinerte Abdrücke  
oder Abdrücke in Beton  

Der erste Blick hat mir gesagt, Elefantenabdrücke von Hannibal wie er über die Alpen Richtung Norden zog .


----------



## Kurt (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo Martin,

ich will jetz nich des Spiel verrote, aber des isch sicher a Tierle, des oft sehr laut wird -  odr??  

Schöne Grüße  vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Servus Kurt

Sag ich doch  

oder ist ein Elefant leise  

Frei nach dem Spruch:

"..... ein Elefant im Porzellanladen"


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Sorry Kurt

(Das könnte man jetzt auch anders Ummünzen  )

Du warst mit dem Spruch aber nicht gemeint


----------



## Kurt (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Servus Helmut,

kein Problem - ich komm eh schon fast in diese Gewichtsklasse, aber noch nicht ganz!!!!
Und solche Spuren hinterlasse ich nur, wenn ich hinknie  . Plattfuß bin ich noch nicht, 

Schöne Grüße .....  aus dem Ländle
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Servus Kurt

   

Das macht richtig Spaß,

warum bist du nicht öfter hier.

Ihr "Ländler" habt immer so geniale Sprüche drauf  

Ps.: Wenn ich denke das ich erst bei dir vorbeigefahren bin, hätt` dich doch auch besuchen können   (Fahrt nach Lindau über Bregenz > kuckst du [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/16/]hier[/URL])

Wünsche Dir noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Kurt (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Schade Helmut, 

eine kurze Anfrage hätte genügt, ob wir da sind - ich hätte euch gerne meine 'bescheidene - noch immer nicht fertige Anlage' gezeigt. Du weißt ja, wie ich erreichbar bin. Im Anhang ein Foti mit dem neuen Steg, damit du weißt, was du versäumt hast.
Zu der Teichanlage beim Hohenemser Rastplatz - bin selber immer an der Falschen Seite des Lokals vorbeigefahren und habe diesen Teich noch nie gesehen :-(
Die TOSCA-Bühne macht von Vorne etwas mehr her: http://www.bregenz.at/fileadmin/extern.php?url=www.bregenzerfestspiele.at+_blank
(über Programm/Spielplan - Spiel auf dem See - Inhalt )

Für das nächste Mal empfehle ich einen längereren Urlaub, damit ihr auch noch die anderen Schmuckstücke im/am See erleben könnt (Mainau, Reichenau, Meersburg/Unteruhldingen ....... ).

Bin zwar öfters mal im Forum, aber durch meinen Bildschirmjob habe ich am Abend selten genügend Ausdauer für längere Kommunikation.

SgvB
Kurt


----------



## Digicat (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Ach Kurt,

[OT]"in den Hintern beiß ich mich"

Aber wir kommen wieder, Lindau, Bregenz ist immer eine Reise Wert  

Kann nicht versprechen obs nächstes Jahr wird, aber Mainau *Schwärm* und Bregenz/Lindau sieht uns sicher wieder.

Da machen wir uns sicher einen Termin aus  

Dein Schöpfwerk möchte ich mir gerne einmal in "Natura" ansehen  

Aber ich freue mich immer wieder wenn du Online bist  [/OT]


----------



## Kurt (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Helmut,  

freu mich drauf, muß nur früh genug angekündigt sein.

Aber jetzt machen wir weiter mit Martins Fußabdrücken (nein- nicht seinen  - 
die Dinger auf dem Foto sehen schon gigantisch aus .....??????

Wird wohl nicht ein neuzeitlicher Dino unterwegs sein???

SGvB Kurt


----------



## unicorn (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

oder hat da ein weibliches wesen Liegestütze gemacht?


----------



## Christine (11. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hi,

ich tippe auf Tapirbaby oder Grizzly.


----------



## Martin a. B. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Servus Helmut, hallo Kurt

... kaum setzt man mal ein Fussabdruck ins Forum, geht's hier ab  



> Schon laaaaaange nix von Dir gehört
> 
> Na mir scheint, die Rätsel haben es dir angetan



Ja! hab mich schon lange nicht mehr gemeldet, da mein größtes Rätsel immer noch mein zukünftiger Teich ist.  




> ich will jetz nich des Spiel verrote, aber des isch sicher a Tierle, des oft sehr laut wird - odr??



NEIN, es ist auch nicht unser Hund. (Man muss ihn erlebt haben...)   




Und ein Elefant ist's auch nicht.   




> ich komm eh schon fast in diese Gewichtsklasse, aber noch nicht ganz!!!!
> Und solche Spuren hinterlasse ich nur, wenn ich hinknie .



Naaa. Kurt. Solche Spuren hinterlässt du nicht einmal, wenn 's di hinsetzt  



Aber Ihr seid trotzdem beide auf der richtigen Spur.   


Und ich bin froh, dass der Fussabdruck nicht an MEINEM Teich, und vor allem nicht mehr ganz FRISCH ist  :beeten 

Also, nun sagt an.

lG

Martin


----------



## Martin a. B. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo Manuela, hallo Christine

Sorry wollte euch nicht übergehen. Ihr seid mir nur "dazwischen gekommen".



> oder hat da ein weibliches wesen Liegestütze gemacht?



Na ja heutzutage ist ja da einiges möglich... aber solche Dinger ? ?   




> ich tippe auf Tapirbaby oder Grizzly



TAPIRBABY ist ja interessant.   Aber selbst der Grizzly ist da einige Nummern zu klein  

lG

Martin


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Boom boom acka-lacka lacka boom
Boom boom acka-lacka boom boom

It was a night like this forty million years ago
I lit a cigarette, picked up a monkey skull to go
The sun was spitting fire, the sky was blue as ice
I felt a little tired, so I watched Miami Vice
And walked the dinosaur, I walked the dinosaur

CHORUS:

Open the door, get on the floor
Everybody walk the dinosaur
Open the door, get on the floor
Everybody walk the dinosaur


----------



## Alex45525 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo Zusammen!

Saurierspuren, Barkhausen, Nähe Osnabrück.

Komme ich jetzt ins Fernsehen???


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

vielleicht gabs ja auch nen riesen Bär der diesen Abdruck hinterlassen haben könnte, ein Riesenperd gabs ja auch ....

http://www.harzlife.de/dia/rosstrappe_hufabdruck.html


----------



## Trautchen (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

... ein Mammut ?


----------



## unicorn (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

nur weil ich einkaufen war, kam mir Trautchen zuvor - wollte auch Mammut sagen  

@pflanzenfreund
kommst du aus der Nähe?
ich habe mir das schonmal life angesehen weil ich um die Ecke wohne


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hi Manu,

ich bin ein echter Ossi (ursprünglich aus Leipzig) der nun im Westen lebt. Ich war schon sehr oft im Harz und hab mir da eigentlich alles live angeschaut, hab ebenfalls einige Freune aus Wernigerorde.

Echt eine tolle Gegend um was zu erleben.


----------



## unicorn (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

hi Ralf,

bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt - bin ein wessi und vor 7 Jahren in den Osten gezogen. Genauer nach Sangerhausen / Kyffhäuser

jaja die Liebe


----------



## Martin a. B. (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo zusammen

Ist ja echt was los :shock 

A-L-S-O: Liebe Mitratende...

Es war auch kein riesiger Bär, kein Riesenpferd, und auch kein Mammut.   

 Der Lösung am nächsten kam als Erster: CoolNiro.

Es sind tatsächlich Dino - Spuren.

Aber nicht in Barkhausen,( Sorry Alex, KEIN Fernsehen  ) sondern an einem einsamen Strand in Nordspanien:
Playa de la Griega bei Colunga; Asturien. 

Ist schon ein besonderer Moment, wenn man bei einem kleinen Strandspaziergang in der einsamen, nebelverhangenen Bucht einige Millionen Jahre zurückreist, plötzlich vor solch riesigen Dappern steht; und die Phantasie "Flügel kriegt"...


...und es gibt dort noch einige mehr davon.



...Und für Kurt noch a Bildl mit d'm Tierle, des oft sehr laut wird ... aber da auch ganz leise war.

Danke fürs Mitraten  

Martin


----------



## Kurt (12. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo Martin,

gutes Rätsel, habe mich da sauber verrannt , war ja eigentlich klar, daß ein so weitgereister Typ den Atlantik als 'Teich' deklariert )

Beim ersten Foto sah´s noch ganz nach Pfoten im Lehm aus - aber wenn man genauer hinschaut liegt da ja auch ein kleines Blatt - daraus hätte man die wirkliche Größe schätzen können - ts ts ts.......

Was war denn damals mit dem Hund los???  Hat wohl gedacht, die Fußabdruckverursacher kommen jeden Moment um die Ecke ???? 

Nix für ungut - und hoffentlich bis bald???

SGvB
Kurt


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

JUHUUUUUUUUUUUU......ich habs erraten  

Hallo Martin, 

weißt Du auch von welchem Dino die sind?

Sieht aus wie von diesen großen Pflanzenfressern,
abr mitr fällt der Name nicht ein...hmmm

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Martin a. B. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hallo Andy

Er stammt von den  Dino im 2. Bild unten. 

Auf Spanisch "Sauropodo", mehr weis ich nicht. 


(War damals eigentlich auch nicht wirklich wichtig... 

Nur..., dass... 

es da mal war.)

 

gruß

Martin


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Ah, ok, also ein Amphicoelias, der größte
Dinosaurier, wurde 60 Meter lang und
war reiner __ Pflanzenfresser. Kein Wunder
das der kleine Teiche als Fußabdruck
hinterlässt  

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Martin a. B. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

60 m SECHZIG !!!

 



Also sowas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V10PxgoF-vQ

"Das dicke Ende kommt am Schluss!"



Martin


----------



## CoolNiro (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

Hehe, genau der Koloss ist das


----------



## Martin a. B. (13. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Fussabdruck II*

"Hab ich abba mal wieder Glück gehabt, ...



  ... dass ich etwas später da war!"






Martin


----------

